# Computer Control Panel



## Jacquel (May 13, 2009)

Hi , we have an 18 month old Swift Kon Tiki.

Over the week end the computer control panel above the door started to play up , everything went dead except green light for water and red engine light which went on permanently .

We had been previously advised to unplug and reboot which we did but to no effect , all habitation systems then stopped working .

Took it back to the dealer , if it needs a new panel or fuse dealer saying it could take weeks to get a replacement part .

Any helpful ideas ? , either to what has gone wrong (so I can tell the dealer as I dont think they have a clue!) or on how to speed up replacement parts appreciated


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Please give me a call at Sargent Technical Support number 01482 678981 and I will try to assist.

Please have your MH build No or VIN number to hand.

Kind Regards,

Clive


----------



## Jacquel (May 13, 2009)

Sargent said:


> Please give me a call at Sargent Technical Support number 01482 678981 and I will try to assist.
> 
> Please have your MH build No or VIN number to hand.
> 
> ...


Clive,thanks for response , the problem has now resolved itself as mysteriously as it came ! .I have been told it could need a replacement battery for the panel and am trying to get hold of one.

We have had quite a bit of trouble with the van , mainly around the electrics ,would you mind if we contact you in the future if we need help?


----------



## Jacquel (May 13, 2009)

Clive , we spoke on friday but I think I got your email address wrong . Can you confirm please ?


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Jacquel, Clive's email address is " [email protected]" I hope that helps

Ian Sargent


----------



## RomeoVan (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you tried unplugging and re-inserting the large fuse next to the leisure battery?


----------

